# Mosquito Monday Nighters



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Dont forget Monday May 9 at 5pm we will have the first of monday nighters at Mosquito. The Tournaments will be every Monday at Mosquito Lake marina. Entry fee is $30 per a team and $5 per a boat for big bass. This 100% payback every week. Ending time will be determined at each tournament based on weather and lighting conditions Hope everyone can make it.we have had a great group of guys in the past


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I don't think I can make the 9th. I will be at the next for sure if not!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Is there a pre-registration or is it just "show up and sign up?"

Sounds like a good time, even though I've never fished Mosquito. I mean too every year. I just never get around to it. Everyone I know is floored that I've never been there.... LOL


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm assuming it will be same as last year...if you can't make it at 5 you can still fish, just check in and pay before you take off? I won't be able to get there until 530ish some mondays...


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

what are the regs for the monday nighters?? Is it inboard stearing only? Does the livewell have to be built in or could it be a cooler made into a livewell? Thanks GOTEM'


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

GOTEM I would think that as long as you're fishing from a boat, you would be good in most tournaments. As far as the livewell goes, most tournaments only require that they be aerated to keep the fish alive. I don't think it matters if it's built into the boat or not. The point of the tournament is to catch fish, preserve the life of the fish, have fun, and maybe win a little bit of money. 

I'd say as long as you can float, catch the fish, keep the fish alive... you'd be okay... but this will be my first tourney with these guys; if my boat is fixed or the new boat is ready.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Is Mosquito Lake Marina the main park ramps off 305 on the South end of the lake?


----------



## bacareed (Apr 16, 2009)

is the tournament open to anybody like it was last year? if so see ya up there..... will be in the blue bayliner trophy


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

the marina is located inside the state park off of state route 305. You can fish out of any boat as long as you have a working livewell. a cooler is fine as long as fish are wieghed in alive. You can register when you arrive at the lake.we leave to fish at 5. if you are late,you can pay Kathy when she signs you up she will do your boat check and tell you the rules.as of now we will fish to 830. $30.per a boat and $5 for big bass. 100% payback each night


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info Walley1... I work tonight, but I'm looking forward to fishing with you guys next week.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

Fished our first "monday nighter" caught lots of dinks and finished out our limit on the last cast. They were stacked up and we were outta time. Oh well 6.16lbs nothing to brag about but all in all a fun time. Great to be fishing tournaments again. Anyone know what the payouts were?
Thanks


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

What did it take to win?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Looked at the weather for Monday 5/16... looks like crap!!! Tourney still going?


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

it took 12.36 lbs to win last monday. First place paid 250,2nd 150,3 90 and 4 was 60.we had 18 boats last week.we are fishing monday night unless we have high winds.the lake came up about a foot from saturday nights rain


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info Walley... See ya Monday night!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Just saw a pic a guy posted in the NE Ohio fishing reports... said the water was too high to launch. Know anything about this?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

walley1 said:


> it took 12.36 lbs to win last monday. First place paid 250,2nd 150,3 90 and 4 was 60.we had 18 boats last week.we are fishing monday night unless we have high winds.the lake came up about a foot from saturday nights rain


I may be there this manday, IDK if my partner will be able to, and from what I noticed today, the lake came up 4-6 ft.....


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

monday night tournaments cancelled due to high water,no luanch ramps. We cant get to any of the docks at the marina or luanch ramps,call the marina next week for updates on the next tournament


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Walley


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

After this storm passes, it's looking like blue sky's this evening, hopefully it holds off so I can make it to my first Monday . Hope to see some of u out there weather permitting.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep I'm hoping this all passes and the weather holds up too. This will be my first Monday nighter!


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Monday night tournaments are on for tonight,skies are cloudy but no rain here now as of 2pm. Hope all can make it,lets have another good turn out for tonight. Rememeber 100% payback


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

It was a great time... til the tornadoes came to play.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Fished our first monday quite the adventure last night! We will be at the next one in 2 weeks! Hope the tornados stay away this time!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

JF1 said:


> Fished our first monday quite the adventure last night! We will be at the next one in 2 weeks! Hope the tornados stay away this time!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


It was my first one too... which truck/boat were you?


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

How was the bite after the weekend festivities?

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

We were the black dodge with the blue gambler.... 

Bite was still good... Prvonozac won w/ 13 and change... 2nd and 3rd were around 8lbs. We had just over 7.5. Not bad for fishing from 530-8 due to work and the weather!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

young-gun21 said:


> How was the bite after the weekend festivities?
> 
> _Sent from my HTC Evo_


It was good once we found them. Had 3 to the boat in about 10 minutes. Then the storms came and we got out of Dodge.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

JF1 said:


> We were the black dodge with the blue gambler....
> 
> Bite was still good... Prvonozac won w/ 13 and change... 2nd and 3rd were around 8lbs. We had just over 7.5. Not bad for fishing from 530-8 due to work and the weather!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I was the black chevy/black ranger... I hate we couldn't stick around to meet/greet, but that storm was rough to drive through. We ended up parking under an overpass on the road that takes you down to I-80 (82 I think?) until the golf balls stopped falling. Cloud formations were amazing. I was in Oklahoma City the last time I saw something like that.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Weather looks outstanding for next Monday! I wonder how crowded the lake is going to be? Maybe with it being the end of the Memorial Day weekend, and an evening tournament... most of the lake lice will be gone or getting ready to leave. Fingers-crossed. 

I know where to start this time. Maybe I can bring 5 to the scales.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

There will not be a monday nighter memorial day, they said that they will resume the following monday.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well that is a bummer... I guess it's understandable though considering all of the traffic that will probably be out there. Guess I'll see ya'll then!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing ya'll out there Monday evening


----------

